
Flappy Bird Is Gone From The App Store - santadays
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/09/flappy-bird-remove-from-app-store/
======
omilu
damn i didn't download it yet

~~~
whitef0x
lol me either. And I don't really want to download a clone - I'll feel like
such a sucker.

